# Texas Holdem



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a 10 man Texas Holdem room to the site.

Check it out here.

You can see how many players are in the room playing by checking the line below the Navbar. If the rooms empty will not display, in which case just follow the link on the top nav-bar.

Have fun!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome jez, i play online now and again will be cool to play against other forum members. JD


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

That's Awesome, thanks Jez :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet Jez, lol.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great! Cheers Jez


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

cheers jez


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, this is what everyones talking about. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I finally got round to playing it last night and it killed an hour of my boredom  So thanks again for this update!


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dose anyone play in the Texas Holdem room? Anytime I go in there the room is empty.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats sweet Jez! Anyone for a game tonight around 10 server?

Chaosftw


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I still pop in every now and then but it's usually empty.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya, thats why if we can somehow schedual a time maybe people will all go in and we can get a legit game going.

Chaosftw


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

Well since most of our members are somewhere near great britain and in North America... lets say:

8pm London
3pm Eastern
12am Pacific

eh???:good:?


----------

